# TTS Turbo Muffler Delete



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Installing Turbo Muffler Delete TTS (MQB 2016)

Differences from this video:






The first 7mm clamp was positioned nearly impossible to get to with out a elbow joint and small extension, it was underneath and pointing towards the turbo. In the video they have theirs pointing straight up and easily reachable. Your results may vary, but mine was a PITA to get to.

The breather hose is underneath the air box on the TTS, it just dangles with an oneway valve. No need to remove it as it comes out with the entire air box.

I found it easier when putting the allen bolts back in with the new muffler to do the 11 o'clock bolt first, then the bottom one (7 o'clock) then the top right (2 o'clock).

These are aluminum pieces so careful not to thread incorrectly or over tighten.

Other than that take your time, should be able to finish in under an hour.

If you are really up for it now would be a good time to wrap the intercooler hose with a quality thermal reflector product.

Cheers!





































Drove the car a little last night here are my impressions:

Butt Dyno - Nothing
Ear Dyno - 10% more turbo noise max (soundakator off)
Foot Dyno (throttle response) - maybe a 5-10% change but nothing that wows you

All in all I think its fair that I get some more seat time, but off the bat I was trying to focus on any changes and they were very hard to feel/hear.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

aaronz said:


> Installing Turbo Muffler Delete TTS (MQB 2016)
> 
> Differences from this video:
> 
> ...


Any before/after sound videos or literally imperceivable sound difference?


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> aaronz said:
> 
> 
> > Installing Turbo Muffler Delete TTS (MQB 2016)
> ...


Its perceivable just not in the realm of something a person wanting more turbo noise would appreciate nor do I think you could tell the difference with a video even using a shotgun mic (which I have and was planning on doing but to lazy). Performance wise I still can't really say its there, however there is a guy that lives down the street from me and he just picked up his TTS so we are going to try and get together and see if going from one car to the other...if its is more noticeable.


----------

